# Looking to borrow/rent a dual rail bender - Phoenix area



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

The weather has cooled down some, and our thoughts are returning to the drier sections of the yard (non-pool).

In that vein, Ralph & I are contemplating a new interlinking reversing loop section which requires a smaller radius track than what I have on hand.

I'm interested in a more uniform and repeatable bending method than the belly bender system, and would be interested to find out if there is anyone in the Phoenix area that would consider lending or renting their dual rail bender (ala Train-Li) out for a little while.

Not sure of our time frame just yet (pretty bizzy for the next few weeks or so), but if you'd like to help out, we'd appreciate it.

Thanks,

Duncan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tried to send you a message System not working 

E mail me at [email protected]


----------

